
A real-world overview of developing and shipping a production-grade ÐApp - mjdietz2
https://medium.com/@waya.ai/a-real-world-overview-to-developing-and-shipping-a-production-grade-%C3%B0app-the-pragmatic-approach-7efaa4a47d84
======
mjdietz2
No deep sh*t — blockchain/Ethereum powered applications don’t have to be
complex

There’s a misconception that blockchain powered web applications (aka ÐApps)
must run on some complicated, unordinary software stack. This isn’t the case.
ÐApps don’t have to be complex or difficult to use. Rather, blockchain / smart
contract functionality can be encapsulated into a single layer of your stack.
This layer is decoupled and modular enough that you have the freedom (because
of the great eco-system built around Ethereum, notably web3, MetaMask, and
Infura) to integrate this layer into your stack of choice.

The future is now — a new class of applications has recently become feasible.
No need to license expensive software and/or database(s) to build mission-
critical, robust, and secure applications. A small team can ship this class of
application on a tight budget and timeline. Both you (the developer/company)
and your customer/user can benefit greatly from blockchain technology when
applied appropriately.

Continue reading: [https://medium.com/@waya.ai/a-real-world-overview-to-
develop...](https://medium.com/@waya.ai/a-real-world-overview-to-developing-
and-shipping-a-production-grade-%C3%B0app-the-pragmatic-approach-7efaa4a47d84)

ÐApp: [https://blockimmo.ch](https://blockimmo.ch)

